# Smoker is too hot



## murf247 (May 30, 2017)

I have a Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite gas smoker and it runs very hot. When i say hot i mean lowest possible setting and still jumping to 450 hot. 

I thought about getting a new regulator to attach to the hose. Any other thoughts or suggestions

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2017)

Check out what one member did....  click on the link below...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250743/masterbuilt-20051311-modifications


----------

